# Paint Codes For Blue And White 2006 Delphin Performance



## DaveLud (Apr 22, 2012)

I saw some previous posts on this general topic, but does anyone know the Part Numbers / Paint Codes for a Burstner Delphin Performance (T700) White and Blue. Ice-cream van....remember?. Happily this is not because I have crunched it, but just in case I do......

Thanks.


----------



## gerri (Nov 26, 2007)

*Paintcode*

Hi the blue is called delphinblau part number 249903020 , i dont know the white part number but camper uk will tell you and supply you with both


----------

